# Guppy Dying? Help please



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I noticed an hour ago one of my guppy fry was dying (not moving/breathing, then swimming, then not)
I removed him, salt bathed for a bit, then put in a container with an airstone (there currently) 
Has been swimming (near the bottom) for the past 30 mins.

I just noticed it looks like his intestines? are coming out (photos below) Is there anything I can do? (I don't have any clove oil, don't want to just stick him in the freezer....)
















Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

normally with guppies, you need harder water. Perhaps check your gh and kh.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the other guppy fry in the tank.

Last time I checked:
pH 7.0
GH 5.8
KH 2.4
Temp: 78deg F

I add salt every 5 wc's, gh/kh minerals every wc. 

Issue is his intestines coming out (that's what it looks like) 
I'm sure I'll need to euthanize him, not sure what an alternative to clove oil is. (I don't have any)
Right now he's the same as he was an hour ago. (resting on bottom of container)


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

You can use Alka Seltzer to euthanize your guppy.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't have alka seltzer either 
Any other alternatives I could use?


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

ill give you 2 breeding marble lyre tail mollies i just wanna say the "flush" word but cant ive been there..... it as hard ive had lots like this i have swords mollies platies ill give you a pair of any of these if it helps agian i know what its like


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks, don't need any more different species right now, 10 is plenty 
I'm probably going to freeze him...


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Are you sure that is his actual intestine, not the lining of his intestine?


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Not entirely sure, it is a "loop", not a "string". After a couple hours now, I'm pretty sure it is, as it is "emptying". (going from dark to clearish)


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I read some people recommend using a very sharp knife to chop the head of the fish off quickly. Anyway, I am sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks, I'm going to try the freezing method. Gonna see how he does overnight first though (seems stable right now).


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Seemed to do good overnight, had a poop, still has the "loop" hanging out though. I'm going to look for some clove oil today.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your advice, my guppy passed last night, RIP.

(please close this thread, thanks)


----------

